# Tax accountant/lawyer recommendation please



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

Hello, my partner and I are about to sell our property in Portugal. We are not residents in Portugal. I am a UK resident & my partner is a US resident. I assume that we have to pay CGT in Portugal.

Could someone please recommend a good accountant/lawyer that can file the taxes for us & do all they can to reduce the tax burden?

Thank you!


----------

